# Stowe VT : June 1, 2014 – Skiing patches for 105 turns



## MadPatSki (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay, I finally got around to finishing it. Just before the last Stowe (and Vermont) patch melts. Yes, there is still one patch left. Now I can focus on my next day.

*Stowe VT via Toll Road : June 1, 2014 – Skiing patches for 105 turns*

It’s not only about the skiing, it’s about the adventure and the variety of the experiences.

June turns : I’ve ridden the lift and ski numerous days at Killington in 1990s. I’ve also ridden lifts in British Columbia in 1988 and most recently in California and Oregon. I’ve even driven up Mount Washington on a couple of occasions or hiked to the Tuckerman Ravine. Heck last year, I’ve even skied a huge patch of snow in the Laurentians at Mont Avila.

How about car-assisted June patch skiing? Okay this isn’t as hardcore as some maggots chasing California patches, but it all belongs to the same passion and madness.

Toll Roads and Autoroad in the North East: Whiteface, Washington and Stowe. Today marked the first time I made the drive up Mt. Mansfield. Toll Road accessed skiing in Vermont? Is there such a thing? VT_Ski invited me to come see and ski.

Click link to read and see much more....
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...oad-june-1-2014-skiing-patches-for-105-turns/


----------



## ss20 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pretty sick.  A+ effort.


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 30, 2014)

Gnarly


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Way to get after it Mad Pat.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 1, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 1, 2014)

Very nice!

Do you know if K has any snow left on superstar as well?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you know if K has any snow left on superstar as well?


K had a contest to guess the last day of snow on the mountain. I believe they declared no more snow sometime last week.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone.



steamboat1 said:


> K had a contest to guess the last day of snow on the mountain. I believe they declared no more snow sometime last week.



I saw that also...I know from the web that Stowe still had one patch (the big air at the bottom - you see it my TR) this weekend.

I need to get July done...it is somewhat done, but I was left wanting more. Probably this weekend.


----------

